# Does anyones cat wee down the plughole ?



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi all , i know this is a strange one but does anyone else have a cat that wees down the plughole .

We've caught Rupert a few time aiming right down the shower waste ,he doesn't go in and just pee anywhere in the shower but actually takes aim.

Plus to cap it all my OH was in the shower this morning and saw him trying to use the toilet bless him obviously the span of the seat was too much and he was struggling but i have never owned a cat that seems to know what drains are for .:lol2:

There must be some of you that have cats that do the same surely.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

yep one of my cats does the same thing if he thinks he litter trays are too dirty but he us autustic but it is funny to watch and easier to clean than him doing it anywhere else lol
WE also have one that tries to drink fromthe tiolet whilst my other half is trying to use it number of times he has nearly been wet on is amazing lol


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, my eldest cat, Jerry, does exactly that. He goes to the bathroom purposefully to aim right over the plug and wee.

much bleach follows, lol, my wife is a bit anal like that.

I would actually love to teach my cats to use the toilet, but the other three are pretty thick and lazy, Jerry would get it no problem though.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Tarron said:


> Yeah, my eldest cat, Jerry, does exactly that. He goes to the bathroom purposefully to aim right over the plug and wee.
> 
> much bleach follows, lol, my wife is a bit anal like that.
> 
> I would actually love to teach my cats to use the toilet, but the other three are pretty thick and lazy, Jerry would get it no problem though.


Apparantly itis possible to do so with a bit of patience but i havent attempted it yet as the other cats wouldnt get it lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My first cat used to pee down the bath plughole if he couldn't get to a litter tray and I often used to see him wee-ing down the drain in the middle of the drive of the neighbour who lives opposite.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

yes some cats will do that. Have you thought of getting him a litter kwitter so he can use the toilet?


----------



## hooked_on_dragons (Mar 17, 2008)

Our cat did that for a while and then we noticed blood in the urine, took him to the vet and he had a urinary tract infection  apparantly they start to pee anywhere except where they normally go because they associate pain with their usual toilet area  

might not be the case for you but definately something to watch for!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> yes some cats will do that. Have you thought of getting him a litter kwitter so he can use the toilet?


If it was anyone else posting i'd say you were winding me up i'll check it out .:2thumb:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Well it seems its not just Rupy then but how on earth do they work out its the cleanest thing to do ? it can't just be guesswork.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Graylord said:


> If it was anyone else posting i'd say you were winding me up i'll check it out .:2thumb:


:lol2: here it is Litter Kwitter - The Original Cat Toilet Training Kit


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Graylord said:


> Well it seems its not just Rupy then but how on earth do they work out its the cleanest thing to do ? it can't just be guesswork.


I imagine its the smell of drains etc that attracts them.There is a cat that lives near me who uses the grid to pee in:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

just had a look at the litter kwitter Shell and for the price it seems worth a go think nero and figaro will get it but not sure about gizmo ans loki though


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

lol my mums cat does 

but whats werder is my dog does hes werd and never ever been told to go there but if hes caught short (even thoo hes walked alot) he jumps in the bath and puts his paws on the side and right down it gos 

got the fright out my life one day when i first caught him doing it


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

I think the litter kwitter is cool but could you imagine bringing a friend over to a dirty poo in the toilet unflushed and trying to explain it was the cat? Lol


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

shiftylou said:


> I think the litter kwitter is cool but could you imagine bringing a friend over to a dirty poo in the toilet unflushed and trying to explain it was the cat? Lol


My three year old gives me the same problems anyway, so wouldn't change much for me, lol.

I have heard good things about litter kwitters before.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You can also train them using a toilet seat over their litter tray. The idea is that you put the litter tray beside the toilet with the seat above it and then you build up the height until it's nearly the height of the toilet and then remove the litter tray. That was the way you did it 25 years ago! :lol2:

Can't do anything about the 'toilet leftovers' though, unless you also teach the cat to flush!!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep Phoenix does this with the shower cubicle plug hole. But then where toileting is concerned she is quite the lazy madam. For example if she's in the lounge, even though there is a litter tray in each room ajoining it she'd much rather use the tortoise table as it's closer...Baffles me. So tortoise table and shower cubicle are her places of choice if she isn't caught. No matter how well they are cleaned. Now it's just a case of managing it. The tortoise table now has a wire lid on it so they still have plenty of ventilation but the cat can't get in :lol2: she's a sod.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: I know I shouldn't laugh, but poor tortoise!!!!


----------



## Lissa55 (Feb 11, 2021)

feorag said:


> :lol2: I know I shouldn't laugh, but poor tortoise!!!!


----------

